# How much of this to take?@PillarofBalance



## HijackedMyself (Nov 10, 2018)

Caffeine 15.0mg

Ephedrine 1.0mg

Methyl Testosterone 5.0mg

Tocopherol Acetate   3.0mg

Yohimbine 3.0mg

Sadly, because of the test included, I cant start it now. I will be starting it next month with my cycle. Interested in dosage. How much should I consume per day? Guide me.

6 per day? 7? Do I need to divide dosage in morning and evening? UDCA needed?

Caffeine is not an issue even with 10 tabs. Pretty sure Ephedrine isn't too. Vit E, doesn't even matter I am already consuming 600+ per day. Yohimbine not sure.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure of the context this is being asked in and obviously it’s for POB

but...

Apx 20mg of yohimbine hcl is the sweet spot for me. (Away from food)


----------



## HijackedMyself (Nov 10, 2018)

Correction: 600+% RDA Vit E. Approx 110mg.

This is for POB because he is master experimenter. Anyone can reply though.



> (Away from food)



What do you mean by this? No hunger?

This should make it 6 tabs per day. Hear all sort of things about Yohimbine but it cant be as bad as Clen. Is it? If I can take that, I can survive Yohimbine.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

1mg ephedrine?  I'm confused.  Typical e/c stack is going to be 200mg caffeine and 25mg ephedrine.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 1mg ephedrine?  I'm confused.  Typical e/c stack is going to be 200mg caffeine and 25mg ephedrine.



All in one tab.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a specific thread on it but my opinion is yohimbine works best away from insulin. 

Think of it as a trick to free up fatty acids equally from all fat cells. You get a 1-3 hour window with them in your blood to burn the crap out of them before your body stores everything again.

Eating food releases insulin and the insulin shoves all those fatty acids back into the cells. Defeating the point.

Technically I’m ignoring a few things. Yohimbine only causes a small amount to be released what it really does is allow epinephrine(?) to “ask” all fat cells with Raul probability to release fat stores. Normally receptors that are more prevalent on stubborn fat areas prevent those particular cells from responding/binding. 

Also, this effect is only helpful in the short run. You’re tricking your body into biting fat instead of glycogen/blood sugar. When your sleeping, your body will redistribute sugar to fat. You need to be in a caloric deficit to slowly keep losing. I do believe it helps reduce stubborn areas because of the long term bias for the extra releases in those areas.

Zero science here. Personally experience and paper theory.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

I can’t **** with yohimbe. Makes me feel like I have the flu, I literally don’t sleep on it, body temp goes through the roof, and my balls disappear (no lie).


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Caffeine 15.0mg
> 
> Ephedrine 1.0mg
> 
> ...



What is your goal?  My opinion is that this is an awful ratio.  And has the potential to be quite hepatoxic.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> What is your goal?  My opinion is that this is an awful ratio.  And has the potential to be quite hepatoxic.



Yeah and so is Winny. I have 200 pills and they sure aren't going to waste. Down my mouth they go. I will be taking UDCA just to be safe.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Yeah and so is Winny. I have 200 pills and they sure aren't going to waste. Down my mouth they go. I will be taking UDCA just to be safe.



I’m out.

10char


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Yeah and so is Winny. I have 200 pills and they sure aren't going to waste. Down my mouth they go. I will be taking UDCA just to be safe.



Still didnt answer my question about what your goal is.  Can't give you an answer unless you tell me.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Nov 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m out.
> 
> 10char



Is not Halo. Don't worry.



Spongy said:


> Still didnt answer my question about what your goal  is.  Can't give you an answer unless you tell me.



Using it with 1G test cycle next month. Trying to extract the max out of this cycle.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

ok, but what is your goal?  what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Well damn... That all comes in one tab? Holy shit.  I wouldn't touch that with the methyl test in it.

Ok I would but not like a lot of it lol


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Is not Halo. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Using it with 1G test cycle next month. Trying to extract the max out of this cycle.



That still doesn't answer the question about your goal.  The max what? Have to assume with a gram of test you want size.  You surely don't need a gram to cut.  Leave the other shit alone and focus on your diet.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well damn... That all comes in one tab? Holy shit.  I wouldn't touch that with the methyl test in it.
> 
> Ok I would but not like a lot of it lol



The ratios seem all over the place. I didn’t realize it was all-in-one. Kind of nuts...


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 10, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Is not Halo. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Using it with 1G test cycle next month. Trying to extract the max out of this cycle.




there are a lot of questions to be answered. you're comment of trying to get the most out of what products you have isnt always the best way to go, those products can be split up etc for different times. you dont HAVE to use what you have...


----------

